# Youde Bellus glass



## KlutcH (11/1/16)

Anyone have stock of the glass? Cape Town preferably. 

Original glass broke so I'm using spare and want to stock up just in case


----------



## skola (11/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> Anyone have stock of the glass? Cape Town preferably.
> 
> Original glass broke so I'm using spare and want to stock up just in case


If I am not mistaken, the Goblin Mini glass fits the Bellus as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KlutcH (11/1/16)

Thanks @skola


----------



## blujeenz (11/1/16)

skola said:


> If I am not mistaken, the Goblin Mini glass fits the Bellus as well.



+1 a perfect fit, OD, length, wall thickness, everything, I measured with a digital caliper to check.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

awesome, thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Pixstar (12/1/16)

The added bonus is that the Goblin Mini glass gives you better flavour too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> The added bonus is that the Goblin Mini glass gives you better flavour too




Haha, now does anyone have stock of either 2 ?


----------



## KlutcH (13/1/16)

Bump


----------



## BoogaBooga (14/1/16)

KlutcH said:


> Bump




Here you go 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/goblin-mini-replacement-glass.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

